
Solar Powered Vehicles-is it possible? - ourtechhub
http://evehiclesworld.com/electric-vehicles-powered-by-solar-panels-is-it-possible/
======
ocdtrekkie
I mean, the issue is getting enough charge to be useful. It'll certainly help,
but you aren't going to be able to assume your car can run off solar, probably
ever. There's huge inefficiencies with car-mounted solar since you can't
adjust its position, and many times your car is in the shade. And even if you
could fully power your car with optimal solar input, bear in mind the falloff
of being in a more northern region, for example, is steep.

I could ideally pull a couple hundred watts in solar panels that would fit on
my roof rack, and I've considered trying to power a computer with it.

